# msn and email problem



## kenny1999

i have a hotmail email address. and i have been using it to sign in MSN for years. However, the name of the email address has been long meaningless and hard to remember for people and myself. For example, jtjktte33krte@hotmail.com (this is just an example, to avoid spam i don't tell my real email here). 

However, i have so many friends in my currrent msn and i have a lot of old friends and clients all over the world in that msn, and i don't want to be that trouble to open two msn at the same time. Now , i need a new email address and a new msn address. My question here, is it possible to connect two msn in the same msn window? so when i sign in using the new msn email i can still see all the people in my old msn list. Hope you understand my English. THanks


----------



## johnb35

Shouldn't you be able to export your contact list from the old and import into the new account?


----------



## kenny1999

johnb35 said:


> Shouldn't you be able to export your contact list from the old and import into the new account?



oh! can I ?
will the people in my list be notified of the change when i do this step?


----------



## johnb35

You should be able to.  No, they won't be notified, you'll have to send them an email letting them know you have a new email address.


----------



## kenny1999

johnb35 said:


> You should be able to.  No, they won't be notified, you'll have to send them an email letting them know you have a new email address.



thanks i 'll try


----------



## kenny1999

johnb35 said:


> You should be able to.  No, they won't be notified, you'll have to send them an email letting them know you have a new email address.



sorry  i am using windows live messager..

i don't know how to export the contact list


----------

